# oil fired boiler serviceman wanted



## sid-b (Mar 11, 2009)

does anybody know a oil fired central heating engineer? i need mine serviced but have been unable to find a engineer in lagos area.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

sid-b said:


> does anybody know a oil fired central heating engineer? i need mine serviced but have been unable to find a engineer in lagos area.


What make is your boiler?

Google the company and they will have a local service engineer.

That was your service will be gauranteed


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Siobhán is correct. 

In order to have your repair under thye brand warranty you should call the PT representative of you boiler maker and ask for a visit of their technician. 

Every brand have a diferent technology and make-up so better deal with the experts on that brand. If you tell us the brand I will give you a phone number to call to.


----------

